# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  WF 3.5 en webservice et DB oracle

## vampirella

Bonjour,

Mon environnement de travail est sous Visual Studio 2005 en .NET 3.5.
Je cherche  publier un workflow persistent en tant que webservice, avec stockage sur une base de donnes Oracle 10g.

Afin de bien comprendre le principe de la publication, j'ai commenc par raliser un simple workflow squentiel proche du tutoriel "Dveloppez" avec luf  cuire : une simple division de deux nombres (cf pice jointe "workflow").

L'input du webservice reoit deux nombres (dividende et diviseur), calcule la division dans le code, et renvoie en output le quotient.

Je publie ensuite ce workflow en tant que webservice, ce qui me rend un fichier ".asmx" et le "web.config".

Au lieu d'utiliser une application cliente, j'utilise directement ASP.NET pour tester la validit du webservice. Ce dernier fonctionne d'ailleurs comme le montre la seconde pice-jointe "Appel_WS".

Cependant, je n'arrive pas  faire comprendre au web.config que c'est  ma base Oracle qu'il doit se connecter, et non au SQLServeur (qui d'ailleurs est arrt).
Voici l'erreur : 


> System.ArgumentException: Impossible d'activer la connexion  la base de donnes.
> Nom du paramtre: connectionString ---> System.Data.SqlClient.SqlException: Une erreur lie au rseau ou spcifique  l'instance s'est produite lors de l'tablissement d'une connexion  SQL Server. Le serveur est introuvable ou n'est pas accessible. Vrifiez que le nom de l'instance est correct et que SQL Server est configur pour autoriser les connexions distantes. (provider: Fournisseur de canaux nomms, error: 40 - Impossible d'ouvrir une connexion  SQL Server)



Pourtant, je pense avoir bien renseign dans le web.config o il doit se connecter ... Ci-dessous mon web.config :


```

```


Autre prcision, Visual Studio arrive  ouvrir ma base Oracle avec l'explorateur de serveurs.

Merci d'avance de votre aide,
vampirella.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Mon environnement de travail est sous Visual Studio 2005 en .NET 3.5.


Dj c'est impossible : du WF avec VS 2005 c'est du 3.0.
Si c'est du 3.5, c'est du VS 2008.

Merci de prciser.

Ensuite, il me semble que la persistence en base de donnes des workflows ne fonctionne qu'avec Sql Server. 

Du moins c'tait le cas pour le version 3.0 - premire version de WF, mais je ne sais pas si cela a t modifi pour la version 3.5.

Ceci dit, c'est contournable  condition d'crire sa propre persistence.

----------


## vampirella

Pardon, c'est en effet la version 3.0, car j'ai Visual Studio 2005.
Tout ceci est encore nouveau pour moi.

Comment peut-on crire sa propre persistence dans ce cas ?

----------


## Bluedeep

> Pardon, c'est en effet la version 3.0, car j'ai Visual Studio 2005.
> Tout ceci est encore nouveau pour moi.
> 
> Comment peut-on crire sa propre persistence dans ce cas ?


Ici, un exemple de persistence sur fichier. Tu peux essayer de t'en inspirer pour crire une persistence vers une DB Oracle.

http://weblogs.asp.net/gsusx/archive...05/426699.aspx

----------


## vampirella

En effet, cela m'a pas mal aid, merci !

Ne me reste plus qu' combiner webservice et persistence de plusieurs workflows ^^

----------

